

Show HN: Tuesday, a new open-source CSS animation library - premist
http://shakrmedia.github.io/tuesday/

======
nitrogen
A library of premade CSS animations would be very useful and perform a lot
better than jQuery animations. However, I was unable to get the demo to play
any animation other than "hinge IN".

~~~
warcode
The page is using some hard-coded http links which causes mixed-content errors
if you load the page with https. I assume you are using HTTPS Everywhere or
some similar extension.

~~~
nitrogen
Yeah; it seems to be fixed now.

------
javierprovecho
Tuesday, a new open-source CSS animation library __launched on wednesday
__(UTC)

Looks nice, good job!

EDIT: working fine on Edge

------
danvesma
looking really good to me (Safari 9.0) – very nice work

